# Reseat a Tubeless Tire Bead While Installed on Machine



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

Here is a fix for reseating a tubeless tire that has popped off the bead of a wheel. A Stainless Steel Hose Clamp is used to compress the perimeter of the tire to force the sidewalls of the tires out against the bead faces of the wheel rim tightly enough to get an airtight seal.

Only leave the band in place long enough for the bead to start to seat. Pressuring up the tire with the band in place may cause the band to break apart and injure anyone in its path.










The tires only take 8 - 10 psi. This one likely went soft during the off-season, then popped off the bead when the machine (a 1976 Toro 724) was jockeyed around a bit in storage this week.

It was necessary to reseat the bead in place on the machine because the wheels turn out to be stuck on the axle. Past experience has led me to acquire some knowledge and a few techniques for dealing with stuck things. However, initial attempts at freeing the wheel failed, so I started thinking about other ways to deal with the immediate problem of reinflating the tire.

Anything that will compress the perimeter of the tire is likely to accomplish the goal. But it is a 12" OD tire and this small dia makes tools like ratchet straps awkward to apply. A rope with a tommy bar for twisting might do the job - could be tight swinging a t-bar in the space available and the extra hands of an assistant might be helpful.

I found the 1 pc 16" stainless steel hose clamp at Princess Auto for less than C$ 6.00. There is no reason I can think of why several shorter hose clamps could not be joined together for the same end result.

Yes, I considered trying that "Starting Fluid" technique that has been popularized in videos showing it being used to reseat big off-road tires. I was unwilling to try my luck doing this with a small tire (below a partially full fuel tank.)

.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

I did the same thing yesterday only with a smaller ratcheting strap. About 1.5 inches diameter. After realizing the Tecumseh fuel bowl sits just above the left tire, I put the starter fluid and lighter away. Great tip.


----------



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

Did you hook the ratchet strap ends to themselves or loop the strap around 1+ times and hook to something else?

My small straps are tug-type, not ratcheting. The bigger straps and the Come-Alongs were too unweildy.

.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Clever idea to use a worm clamp. 

I've used starter fluid and ratchet straps many times. Starter fluid is definitely more fun.


----------



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

drmerdp said:


> I've used starter fluid and ratchet straps many times. Starter fluid is definitely more fun.


For small OPE tires?

If so, what is your technique? I have read about removing the schrader valve to provide a vent and standing by ready to reinsert it immediately after ignition (with remarks from some about finger tips singed by escaping gases.)

.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

A couple Inner Tubes became a necessary upgrade to my snowblower after 2 years . . . . beads were always being broken while re-positioning the unit. Inner Tubes in Snowblowers and the "front wheels" of Riding Lawnmowers and Wheelbarrow Tires are necessary once they're used a few hours . . . . solely because of the twisting action they're subjected to.

And using the ether in starting fluid is a neat idea; but a Mechanic I frequently used had the opportunity to learn just how dangerous it can be the hard way. He was very accustomed to seating truck tires with starting fluid; but then one of them exploded and severely fractured his wrist, requiring surgery and pins to permanently keep it in position . . . . for the rest of his life. He's now on desk duty . . . . forever !


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I spray a moderate amount of starter fluid in the tire, then give it time to vaporize. Then attach my air hose from my compressor with the schrader valve out. I then spray a small fuse trail of fluid and light it from a distance with a propane torch. Boom tire seats on the bead and I fill it up. 

I should add, I've done this many times with automotive tires but only once to a piece of equipment. My bobcat mower.


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

I've used ratchet straps hooked end to end on an old wheel barrow to help get the bead to seal. That hose clamp seems perfect size for smaller tires though. Nice work!


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

I, too, have used the ratcheting strap when reseating the bead on riding lawnmower tires. I do like the hose clamp idea, too, as I have a bunch of those I got as part of a larger lot of stuff at auction last summer, and I was wondering what else I could use them for...now I have ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm scared just hearing the description of using a "moderate" amount of starting fluid. With a smaller lawn and garden tire I can't shot in a small enough amount. It barely takes any spray at all to get one of those tires to pop out and seat. Once it seats it self extinguishes. I understand the idea behind taking the valve out of the stem but in all my years of using this dangerous trick I've never pulled a valve and have always needed to add more air after it's popped out and seated.
*This isn't the safe way* but it's quick and easy. 
Usually I'll take the time to get and use a ratcheting strap to try and seat the beads first. Mush safer way to do it 
If you chose to try this method by all means wear safety glasses and remember it's always easy to spray a little more the next try rather than use too much the first time (like in the photo).

And let me pass on a trick I learned on breaking a bead. Lay the tire in the driveway and place a 2x4 or 4x4 over the tire as close as you can to the rim and slowly drive your vehicle up the wood.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

EdwardC said:


> I've used ratchet straps hooked end to end on an old wheel barrow to help get the bead to seal. That hose clamp seems perfect size for smaller tires though. Nice work!



There are 2 types of strap clamps: one set have hooks on it to use as tie downs. The other has one continuous strap for clamping around things - those are the ones I use.


A little dish soap on the beads, strap around the tire and apply air pressure. It's worked out for me.


----------



## georgewny (Dec 31, 2016)

I've include a picy of something that is SIMILAR to what we use.

The one we use is a home grown version of what is pictured, and my nephew has it in his garage now...
[ mental note to ask for it's safe return...  ]
just a pipe that excepts a 1/2 drive ratchet with an 24 inch strap attached to it.
works really well on any large diameter item you are trying to tighten / loosen, as the wide strap prevents it from being damaged.
And for tires, used it on our moving dolly wheels multiple times and once or twice on the wheelbarrow wheel as well.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I have been known to remove my belt and use that.

Left hanging or laying neutral many beads will be close enough to the rim to just inject air with a blowgun through the stem with the valve removed. Once the bead is set replace the valve and pressurize.

I have a new fondness for bead sealing compound. Tubeless, low pressure and cold have always made for temperamental tires. I have been curing perpetual problems by breaking the bead, cleaning the rim and tire bead sealing surfaces with a wire brush and compressed air. I then apply 2 coats of bead sealer. With stem out as mentioned above pop the bead into place. Add the valve and set the pressure. 

The exploring solvent technique is an oldie. Be sure your insurance and fire extinguisher are current before trying that.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Glad I seen this thread, Need to remove one of the tires from the rim on a project machine and this will come in handy for putting it back on, Tires look in good shape though a few yrs old so hopefully won't need to use a tube.


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

HCBPH said:


> EdwardC said:
> 
> 
> > I've used ratchet straps hooked end to end on an old wheel barrow to help get the bead to seal. That hose clamp seems perfect size for smaller tires though. Nice work!
> ...


Oh crazy, I totally have straps like that as well, but never thought to use them. I kludged around with the hooks instead. 

The straps are usually my 3rd resort. 1st I just try air it up, then I air it up while bouncing the tire a little, then the straps. The clip on type chuck is convenient for this. Works great on motorcycle tires too!


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

iBefore I put Inner Tubes in these tires, I just used a loop of Clothesline or Bailing Twine and a stick to twist it tight around the center perimeter of the tire. Not a big deal !

But to avoid the repetition of having to do this more than once (Mid-Winter) during my ownership of a snowblower without a differential, those Inner Tubes eliminate that prospect altogether.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

I have more trouble getting new tires on the rims then airing up tires. I use a cut down 1-1/2" tow strap then after cleaning up the bead I use soapy spray then air it up.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you have a little bit of pitting on the bead of the tire or in the metal of the rim you can also use Bead Sealer (rubber cement) as both a lubricant to help it seat, need to be quick and also as a little extra insurance on it sealing properly.
Auto stores, farm supply, Ebay, Amazon, ... sell it.


----------



## 38racing (Feb 19, 2014)

I have been tempted to buy the bead blaster unit from princess auto but never seems to be in stock when they put it on sale.
5 Gallon Portable Tire Blaster and Air Tank | Princess Auto


----------

